# Rpg's where you start as a child and grow up as the game progresses?



## Kirihara (Apr 3, 2013)

So i recently played Vandal Hearts 2 and i really loved how you start as a kid then later  grow up, i loved meeting characters you knew when you were a child, its cool, xD.

Two other games that did this was Breath Of Fire 3 and Tales Of Graces,
anyone know some other games that do this?


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2013)

Real life 

Dragon Quest V did this. I'm aware the Rune Factory do this to an extent. The protagonist gets married and has a child and said child becomes the main character.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 3, 2013)

Mother 3 ("Earthbound 2") has some of this, in addition to playing as different family members.
http://mother3.fobby.net/


----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 3, 2013)

well Tales of Graces F starts as a child and jumps to adult years but thats the closest i can think of


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2013)

Fable, I think.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 3, 2013)

in Golden Sun (GBA) the prologue starts with the characters being child, but then it jumps 3 years

the history of Fire Emblem - Genealogy of the Holy Wars (SNES) is divided in two...
in the first half you play as a group of soldiers, but in the second half you play as their children
So during the first half of the game you could decide the couples, resulting in different characters during the later part of the game (retaining the weapons and special abilities of his fathers)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 3, 2013)

in fable 2, you start as a child, but thats pretty much just 20 minutes of tutorial. as you are an orphan and know noone, you wont meet anyone you knew from your past anyway. and  your sibling dies, so you dont even keep that. so its only to an extend.

i have to say, that breath of fire 3 and dragon quest 5 are the only games i know that do this good.


----------



## Kirihara (Apr 3, 2013)

I see a few i've not played, going to try them.
Thank you.


----------

